# Narrow Gauge Diesel - Prototype hunting



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff Livingston recently mentioned that the OR&L had considered electrifying some of its territory ... something I'd never heard before. It made me wonder ... 

While the majority of narrow gauge blew out prior to the coming of the diesel in the US, there were several examples of US 3 foot gauge lines that had diesels in service before the end came (or in some cases after, in tourist or other service.) 

Excluding the White Pass, which we know a great deal about, and the US Army behemoth at Durango (which ultimately ended up on the White Pass) What US railroads employed 3 foot gauge diesels over 45 tons in weight? It would be interesting to see if there are any examples of heavy 3' gauge diesels out there that we don't see or hear about often, or have forgotten about. 

Some possible starting points: US Potash had a couple of behemoths with three axle trucks mounted under what looked like a 70 tonner frame. The modern day Sumpter Valley has a 70 tonner that appears to be in the process of being converted. The Georgetown Loop has (or is getting) an end cab unit that was once US Gypsum with six axle trucks and a monster engine .... 

What other diesel electric monsters are hiding out there? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

and you called me a "Kid in the Kandy Store".....Interesting Idea for all of us NG Lovers (US or Euro....


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Candy store indeed! 
I'm just hoping someone finds some huge nasty beast like this one http://www.topforge.co.uk/Photographs/JPG%20Files/NRC%201740.JPG on US 3' gauge rails .... 
Matthew (OV)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Dang, that is sick! if nothing else, you have enough "trucks" to power it! 

cale


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew, 

The OR&L had two 47 ton GE B-B, now on the mainland. The Army also had two in use in Hawaii. The Navy had 65 ton Whitcombs and Porters. Both the Army and Navy had a number of 45 ton Whitcombs. If I could ever figure out how to post photos on these new forums I would.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff, send em to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not US but it's big...


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

The EMD supplied several 3' gauge examples of the 875hp GL8 end cab switcher design to Mexico, the type was fairly widespread exported in a variety of gauges from 3' up to 5'6" South America, Taiwan, Australia and Ireland. 

If you want something more up to date and powerfull we have some GE U Boats in New Zealand DX (U28C) & the DFT an export version of the EMD GP39-2 all running on the 3'6" gauge, our loading gauge is a bit restricted the locos having a hunched down rather than "narrow gauge" look. Some of our U Boats are being uprated to GE C635 classification with GE 3500hp prime movers for unit coal and intermodal services. 

John


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hear's something at 3'6" ..... 

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...y&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1 

...and I've seen these engines built in O, S and HO so why not? 

Have fun.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

See, now we're on to it. This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for .... particularly those monsters Dave Winter put up! 

Now, find me an example of something like THAT in 3' gauge running somewhere in the US (or Canada) or some railroad that planned to order/build/use them. 

I'm convinced there has to be someplace other than the White Pass that either used something like that, or at least got to the "serious consideration and spec" phase. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the Durago and Silverton/ They have a couple of what looks to be 44 toners diesel powered with center cab. They use it around the yard and up the right of way for maintenance and fire fighting.


----------



## RMickle (Feb 25, 2008)

Apparently this loco came from White Pass and Yukon but at least it's still operating in the US. 

"U.S. Gypsum ALCo/MLW DL535 Narrow Gauge Locomotive" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV7Pftj8SNE 




"US Gypsum narrow gauge" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTubi5Hwjro&feature=related 



"USG operates an active narrow gauge railway, the last industrial narrow gauge railway in the United States. The 3 ft (914 mm) gauge line runs north for 20.5 miles (33.0 km) from the plant at Plaster City (formerly known as Maria) to the gypsum quarry. The line hauls gypsum rock from the quarry to the plant. Various sources show the total mileage of the track between 15 and 26 miles (42 km)." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USG_Corporation 


Roy


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Well if the Durango and Farmington lines survived the 1960s the Rio Grande might have gone out for G12 export units as first generation power and maybe to GE for some U Boats in the 1970s 

Introducing the Narrow Gauge U28C.


----------

